# Bare frame bikes



## robertc (Jun 24, 2015)

I have a project 1935 Hawthorne that was purchased at an auction last year. All of the chrome had been painted silver which I have been working on to clean. My problem occurred when I started stripping off the blue house paint off the frame to find bare metal underneath. I don't want the expense of painting the frame only to have a new looking frame with old looking parts. Have any of you bare framed your bikes? Not looking for a rat rod look just period correct bare frame. Any photos and or suggestion would be appreciated. Thanks.
Robert


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 24, 2015)

*Bare metal frame*

Did it to this one. Very nasty repaint and no OG paint underneath. Bare metal with two coats semi gloss clear.


----------



## robertc (Jun 24, 2015)

Now that is exactly what I was wanting to see. Do you have any close ups? Also did you rust the frame prior to the clear coats?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 24, 2015)

*Bare metal frame bikes*



robertc said:


> Now that is exactly what I was wanting to see. Do you have any close ups? Also did you rust the frame prior to the clear coats?



.  No not on this one. But I did do that on this one. Another bike where the OG paint was completly gone.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Jun 24, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


>




That bike has the perfect patina look. Out of all of your bikes( and I like them all), this one just really speaks volumes. Well done Scott.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 24, 2015)

No Clear Coat on These Ones!!!
Just Clean It on a Weekly Basis!!!


----------



## robertc (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks guys, this has been a great help giving me ideas. I foresee having to apply some type of sealant/polish to a bare frame due to the N.C. humidity during the summer. Your bikes have the look I am after. With the stainless rain gutter fenders I have to go on this frame I may rust it before the polish to give it some contrast.


----------



## Monarky (Jun 25, 2015)

robertc said:


> I have a project 1935 Hawthorne that was purchased at an auction last year. All of the chrome had been painted silver which I have been working on to clean. My problem occurred when I started stripping off the blue house paint off the frame to find bare metal underneath. I don't want the expense of painting the frame only to have a new looking frame with old looking parts. Have any of you bare framed your bikes? Not looking for a rat rod look just period correct bare frame. Any photos and or suggestion would be appreciated. Thanks.
> Robert




Here is a picture of my favorite bare metal 1938 Colson Monarky   M

...


----------



## robertc (Jun 25, 2015)

Monarky said:


> Here is a picture of my favorite bare metal 1938 Colson Monarky   MView attachment 221963...View attachment 221964




Very nice, thanks.


----------



## robertc (Jun 25, 2015)

Being a gun guy and having experience in building a muzzle loading black powder rifle, I have used Birchwood Casey's gun bluing products before with great success. I have been researching gun barrel "browning" techniques using their product. This would produce a rich brown finish on bare metal bike frame. Using the company's protective after finish would prevent further rusting. Check out the link below and let me know what you think. Thanks,
Robert
https://www.birchwoodcasey.com/Refinishing/Metal-Finishing/Plum-Brown™-Barrel-Finish.aspx


----------



## haschebrown (Jun 26, 2015)

This is one of my current projects. ...Still a work in progress but this is pretty much what was just under the blue house paint on the dx. Think I'm gonna keep it lightly oiled with gun oil myself. .... barebacking! And I wanna hack up an old Brown leather jacket to convert the seat and make some leather grips out of. [emoji6]


----------



## mike j (Jun 26, 2015)

I used browning solution on the frame & blueing on the trim. It shows really well w/ the brazing on the joints. It is a tad ratted but I figured that I'd post it for comparison. Wiped on Permalac clear matt finish & WD 40 it periodically.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 7, 2015)

mike j said:


> I used browning solution on the frame & blueing on the trim. It shows really well w/ the brazing on the joints. It is a tad ratted but I figured that I'd post it for comparison. Wiped on Permalac clear matt finish & WD 40 it periodically.





You mentioned that you used a browning solution was it Japanese Brown Patina?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Houndog (Jul 11, 2015)

Was crappy purple repaint when I got it...


----------



## mike j (Jul 13, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> You mentioned that you used a browning solution was it Japanese Brown Patina?



Sped Man, I believe so, got it from my metal sculptor friend in a pickled herring jar. Just spoke to him today, he thought it was a blackening solution, but he says that he does have the Japanese brown patina. It looks much more brown than black to me.


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 29, 2015)

This thread gives me  some good ideas ...


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 29, 2015)

This is my 1933 Elgin Falcon. Not a drop of paint on it.


----------



## kenspaceliners (Jul 30, 2015)

This is my 1936 CWC


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 31, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Did it to this one. Very nasty repaint and no OG paint underneath. Bare metal with two coats semi gloss clear.



What method used, did you find was the best way to strip it of paint?


----------

